# Not sure if problem with car or tires



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What initially got me to replace a couple tires and resultant 2 wheels my car drives smooth and accelerates and drives straight. But around 35-40 MPH when not accelerating, there seems to be different road noise to the car. My first instinct is the FR710 tires on the car. The 2 new ones(T rated) are on the back and 2 existing S rated 710s are on the front. I am not sure how "old" the old ones are but the tire dealer recommended not replacing but only the back ones since I was replacing a Yokohama Avid Ascent tire on the back. SO I am not sure if the front tires are just at a point to cause road noise but the tire dealer said they should not be replaced but I had the bent wheels. So I replaced the wheels only after he more or less refused to replace the front ones to see if that was causing the noise. He said the noise is coming from the wheels and not the tires. I tend to not agree and am going to rotate them today to see if the noise changes. before I just buy new tires? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> What initially got me to replace a couple tires and resultant 2 wheels my car drives smooth and accelerates and drives straight. But around 35-40 MPH when not accelerating, there seems to be different road noise to the car. My first instinct is the FR710 tires on the car. The 2 new ones(T rated) are on the back and 2 existing S rated 710s are on the front. I am not sure how "old" the old ones are but the tire dealer recommended not replacing but only the back ones since I was replacing a Yokohama Avid Ascent tire on the back. SO I am not sure if the front tires are just at a point to cause road noise but the tire dealer said they should not be replaced but I had the bent wheels. So I replaced the wheels only after he more or less refused to replace the front ones to see if that was causing the noise. He said the noise is coming from the wheels and not the tires. I tend to not agree and am going to rotate them today to see if the noise changes. before I just buy new tires?
> 
> Any ideas?


Sorry, but that was tough to follow. Can you post a video or sound clip?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Related: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...482-tire-dealer-tells-me-3-4-wheels-bent.html


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Here's my 2 cents. The FR710 are going out of productions and being replaced by the Firestone All Season. The factory FR710 are crappier than the aftermarket. If it we're me, I'd get 2 more new tires to match the 2 new ones on the rear. Unfortunately the FR710 are just a cheap, noisy tire. The best fix would be to just replace all 4 with a quiet touring tire like the Bridgestone Turanza or Pirelli P7.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jmlo96 said:


> Here's my 2 cents. The FR710 are going out of productions and being replaced by the Firestone All Season. The factory FR710 are crappier than the aftermarket. If it we're me, I'd get 2 more new tires to match the 2 new ones on the rear. Unfortunately the FR710 are just a cheap, noisy tire. The best fix would be to just replace all 4 with a quiet touring tire like the Bridgestone Turanza or Pirelli P7.


After driving after rotating, I am convinced it just the crappy tires and interested in replacing. I was looking at General Altimax RT43s either that or Bridgestone DriveGuards only problem around Cincinnati is availability!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Patman said:


> jmlo96 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my 2 cents. The FR710 are going out of productions and being replaced by the Firestone All Season. The factory FR710 are crappier than the aftermarket. If it we're me, I'd get 2 more new tires to match the 2 new ones on the rear. Unfortunately the FR710 are just a cheap, noisy tire. The best fix would be to just replace all 4 with a quiet touring tire like the Bridgestone Turanza or Pirelli P7.
> ...


I personally would avoid both of those tires. My dealership puts RT43s on a lot of stuff and they have a tendency to wear quickly and in an odd pattern. As for the Driveguard tires they are run flats, which means they are like riding on bricks. I would highly recommend the Turanza Serenity Plus over them. I run them on my Cruze and they are well with the extra cost. If price were an issue I'd look at a set of Cooper CS5 Grand Touring. They are similar in price to the RT43 but a lot better tire IMO.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

problem fixed I took the car back to Michel tire to check out the car and they heard something but they could not pinpoint it but it was from the back where the tires that I was told are new so they could not be the problem were. I took a chance and went ahead and bought a complete set of General altimax rt43 and the problem is gone. I had a good idea it was the fr710 that were making the noise but no one wanted to admit it because they were new.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I drove the car on the hwy and I noticed a little different sound to how the car drove(not obviously bad like with the 710s) and I checked the tires and receipt and "H" rated tires were installed on my car. I must say the car runs and handles dramatically better just a different sound to it, Should the H rating be a cause for concern vs the S or T(esp since the tires only come in H or V as per tirerack)? I surely am not going to be doing 130 MPH ! Will the sound "wear in" once driven on a little?


----------

